# MH Parking Huntingdon



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was feeding ducks with my Grandson today. When checking the parking charges I noticed that caravans & camping was not allowed but self propelled caravans were allowed.

Also the max time allowed was 23hrs then you must leave the car park.

This would imply you could park overnight. I could see nothing banning you from sleeping in the van.

Does anyone know for sure what the rules mean?

There were no height barriers on the car park.

Hope you are all enjoying "cold turkey"!


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ken,

Can you give me a clue which carpark you were at, is it the one near the rowing club and river ( Hartford Road) if so I will check with the council and post it on here, as we are local.

Ian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the answer given to that question on http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/cam.htm


> Huntingdonshire
> 
> On 29th August 2006 Huntingdonshire District Council provided the following information:
> We do not have height restrictions
> ...


It would appear you can park it overnight, but not sleep in it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ken38 said:


> I was feeding ducks with my Grandson today. When checking the parking charges I noticed that caravans & camping was not allowed but self propelled caravans were allowed.
> 
> Also the max time allowed was 23hrs then you must leave the car park.
> 
> ...


Ken,

It is better to feed ducks with bread and not grandsons. I hope the NSPCC are not looking at this thread. 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Ken38 said:
> 
> 
> > I was feeding ducks with my Grandson today. When checking the parking charges I noticed that caravans & camping was not allowed but self propelled caravans were allowed.
> ...


Sorry but bread is not good for ducks either. :?


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

The regulation says no:-

residing or sleeping or camping or cooking

As expected!

PS my Grandson was a bit too big for the ducks so I had to take him home again. Off to the zoo though later in the year!


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.whitehorsedc.gov.uk/Images/Duck Leaflet version 7_tcm4-2606.pdf

As I try to tell my wife, feeding the ducks is a bad idea! But children love it.


----------

